# Galettes de Sarrasin (Buckwheat Pancakes)



## frenchguycooking (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

Here s a recipe from western France. It's a classic from "Bretagne". We call this "Galettes de Sarrasin" standing for Buckwheat Pancakes or Buckwheat Crepes. Hope you will like it 

Ingredients :
------------------
250g Buckwheat Flour
2 TBSP wheat flour
1 egg
500 ml water
salt

Cooking-ware
------------------
Flat frying pan
Mixing bowl
Food processor with whisk attachment
Whisk
Spatula
TBSP
TSP

Instructions :
-------------------
- In a bowl goes the buckwheat flour and the egg yolk
- Add the water to it
- In the food processor, beaten the egg white to stiff
- add 2 tbsp wheat flour, mix again
- Add salt (big pinch)
- Mix the beaten white eggs in the mixing bowl with all ingredients.
- Get a smooth silky finish
- Let rest for 1 hour
- ...
- Hot pan, grease it nicely between all Galettes
- Pour a bit of liquid, enough to cover the bottom
- move around
- As the bottom isn't sticking any more, flip the Galette over
- Cook for a few minutes, till colored on both sides
- Set aside
- For a classic french filling : 1 egg, some grated cheese and ham
- Folds the edges of the Galette to the center
- Serve hot with fresh herbs

Delish !


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2013)

I love galettes! Thanks for the recipe. One of my favorite fillings is spinach, mushrooms, and a little crumbled chevre.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Jun 24, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I love galettes! Thanks for the recipe. One of my favorite fillings is spinach, mushrooms, and a little crumbled chevre.



You are welcome !
Looks delicious this way !


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2013)

I never saw a recipe for them before. Thanks for the tip about letting the batter rest for an hour.

I don't add salt or wheat flour and I use milk instead of water. I will try water next time. With just buckwheat, you never get lumps because there is no gluten. I don't bother to separate the egg. I just throw everything in a bowl and whisk it by hand. It's too quick and easy by hand to be bothered with getting a food processor dirty. 

I use them for Swedish pancakes - put some strawberry jam or something else fruity on the pancake;  roll it up; sprinkle with sugar; and serve 3 per person (with a knife and fork) as dessert.


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never made galettes. Neither have I used buckwheat flour. I have a question. Are the galettes as thin as the crepes? When I do crepes I use quite thin batter and try to make them as thin as possible.
Merci beaucoup pour cette recette!


----------



## frenchguycooking (Jun 26, 2013)

Sabriana said:


> I've never made galettes. Neither have I used buckwheat flour. I have a question. Are the galettes as thin as the crepes? When I do crepes I use quite thin batter and try to make them as thin as possible.
> Merci beaucoup pour cette recette!



Hello Sabriana,

It really depends on your liking. Thin galettes should give crispy outside and soft inside. Thinner galettes might give only crisp. But you should definitely give it a try and see what finish you like the most. 

Je vous en prie. You are welcome


----------

